# Palemoon



## rudelgurke (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi,

just a general question if anyone had some success getting Palemoon to work. I've tried to get the Linux version running, though directly after starting it hangs.
Compiling it directly works using GCC5, though again it directly segfaults upon starting it. The truss output loops with a "getpid" call, till a segfault ends the process.
Did anyone had some more success ?

Used OS - FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE, my ".mozconfig" looks like


```
ac_add_options --disable-debug
ac_add_options --disable-debug-symbols
ac_add_options --disable-gstreamer
ac_add_options --disable-installer
ac_add_options --disable-precompiled-startupcache
ac_add_options --disable-profiling
ac_add_options --disable-pulseaudio
ac_add_options --disable-startupcache
ac_add_options --disable-updater
ac_add_options --enable-application=browser
ac_add_options --enable-chrome-format=omni
ac_add_options --enable-jemalloc
ac_add_options --prefix="/usr/local"
ac_add_options --with-pthreads
export MAKE=gmake
export ac_cv_path_PERL=/usr/local/bin/perl
export ac_cv_path_PERL_PATH=/usr/local/bin/perl
export PKG_CONFIG=pkgconf
export PYTHON="/usr/local/bin/python2.7"
export SHELL=/bin/sh
export CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh
export PERL="/usr/local/bin/perl"
export MOZ_OPTIMIZE_FLAGS="-O2"
export CC=gcc5
export CXX=g++5
export CPP=cpp5
mk_add_options MOZ_OBJDIR=/some_random_path/Pale-Moon-27.0_RelBranch/pmbuild
mk_add_options AUTOCONF=autoconf-2.13
```

Ccache isn't used. Also trying with an older 26.x version wasn't more successful. Though, maybe they changed too much being Linux centric so it isn't possible at all.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 28, 2016)

It seems that someone tried to port Pale Moon on FreeBSD

https://github.com/MoonchildProductions/Pale-Moon/issues/168


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 10, 2017)

Finally, Pale Moon 27.6.0 is available for FreeBSD.

See PR 223597 for further details.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 12, 2017)

cpm@ said:


> Finally, Pale Moon 27.6.0 is available for FreeBSD.
> 
> See PR 223597 for further details.


Great news!
I've been waiting this to happen since 10.0 RELEASE, when I started to use FreeBSD as a the only one
and main desktop OS. I aslo tried to use it with "linuxulator", and to build it from source, but without any luck.
Very nice web-browser, my all-time favorite. Who do not know, palemoon is firefox v25 fork, with good old
pre australis UI... Also it is very lightweight (without many unnecessary FF features) and very fast.
Also, now, PM is really a great choice, cause it's good, old FF under the hood (with improved rendering engine),
while original FF developers changed their direction... Also it is possible to use many old (and new, that are
compatible) FF extensions with PM. I'm writing this post from PM right now and I can confirm that it's working fine.






Attaching complete palemoon port, for those who do not want to create it from patch from post above or to wait.
I used it to build PM, that I'm using now. Just extract palemoon dir to /usr/ports/www/, `# cd` into it and run `# make install`.

*UPD:* If you got some problems with cookies, like me, when login to some sites, when using PM  (bug?),
as a workaround, install this addon, then open its settings and tick "Set as default cookie manager"
under "General" tab. This solves the issue.
To use developer tools (F12), install  — Developer Tools.

By the way, it is even possible to install some new FF extensions, use Moon Tester Tool,
then open incompatible FF addon page, right click on inactive "Add to Firefox" button




press "Save object as...", save .xpi file, then install it using Moon Tester Tool settings.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

Why can't it be installed from `pkg install_name` package? It takes a long time to compile from the tedious ports.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 20, 2017)

teo said:


> Why can't it be installed from `pkg install_name` package? It takes a long time to compile from the tedious ports.



I built it tonight on my T61 with Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 @ 2.0GHz and 4GB RAM in 65 minutes using the .zip file ILUXA provided with no problems. It has the extensions available for it I was missing in the new version of www/firefox and I'm pretty happy with it at this point.



Edit: It complied without issue on my X61 running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 as well.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

teo said:


> Why can't it be installed from  pkg install_name package?


Because it hasn't been added to the ports tree yet.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> I built it tonight on my T61 with Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 @ 2.0GHz and 4GB RAM in 65 minutes using the .zip file ILUXA provided with no problems.


I left it compiling palemoon  in the night, ending up giving error, it was not installed palemoon. What a new and buggy application.

# `cd /usr/ports/www/palemoon && make install`

```
Unified_cpp_hunspell_glue0.cpp:(.text._ZN11mozHunspell7SuggestEPKDsPPPDsPj+0x131): undefined reference to `Hunspell::suggest(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[7]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/config/rules.mk:820: libxul.so] Error 1
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/obj-x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.1/toolkit/library'
gmake[6]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/config/recurse.mk:74: toolkit/library/target] Error 2
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/obj-x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.1'
gmake[5]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/config/recurse.mk:37: compile] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/obj-x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.1'
gmake[4]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/config/rules.mk:541: default] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/obj-x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.1'
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/client.mk:399: realbuild] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release'
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/client.mk:171: build] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/palemoon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/palemoon
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

Which is why it hasn't been added to the ports tree yet.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Which is why it hasn't been added to the ports tree yet.


But I tried to install the package from the ports directory as it says ILUXA, and it gave me error.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 20, 2017)

For me, and it seems for some users (23), it is working fine. Better check your /etc/make.conf.
You're doing something wrong.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

ILUXA said:
			
		

> Better check your /etc/make.conf.
> You're doing something wrong.


  No, I'm not doing anything wrong, I try to do as you say, and compilation ends in that mistake. In the /etc/make.conf  file I only have enabled *USE_GCC=any* so that the *gcc *compiler works in some application that needs gcc.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 20, 2017)

teo said:


> No, I'm not doing anything wrong, I try to do as you say, and compilation ends in that mistake. In the /etc/make.conf  file I only have enabled USE_GCC=any so that the *gcc *compiler works in some application that needs gcc.


That's your mistake then. Remove it and try again.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

teo said:


> In the /etc/make.conf file I only have enabled USE_GCC=any so that the gcc compiler works in some application that needs gcc.


Never add any USE_* variables to /etc/make.conf. They don't belong there.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

tobik@ said:
			
		

> That's your mistake then. Remove it and try again.


I  can't remove it, because if I remove it  USE_GCC=any,   wouldn't work Xorg, and in virtual machine QEMU the Xorg  would give me as corrupt and I wouldn't load Xorg.   So spectacular that FreeBSD works in Qemu  and goes great.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Never add any USE_* variables to /etc/make.conf. They don't belong there.



The Xorg in Qemu compiling with *clang*  recognizes it as corrupt, and does not load Xorg, and so add  *USE_GCC=any* to /etc/make.conf  so that the *gcc * compiler compiles Xorg in clean and loads Xorg for machine displayed in qemu.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 20, 2017)

teo said:


> I  can't remove it, because if I remove it  USE_GCC=any,   wouldn't work Xorg, and in virtual machine QEMU the Xorg  would give me as corrupt and I wouldn't load Xorg.   So spectacular that FreeBSD works in Qemu  and goes great.


OK, but globally using USE_GCC=any is a mistake especially for C++ applications/libraries (LLVM's libc++ is incompatible with GCC's libstdc++). Do you know what port the bug is actually in? Is it x11-servers/xorg-server? You can create /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/Makefile.local and add USE_GCC=any to it. Just for the ports that needs it and not every port.

The bug you describe is tracked in PR 202643 and there seems to be an alternative solution there.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

tobik@ said:
			
		

> The bug you describe is tracked in PR 202643 and there seems to be an alternative solution there.


I thank you for your reply, very kind, but in that link you give me there are so many answers from users that I don't know which is the right one to follow, it's quite confusing. What I want is for the *gcc* compiler to only compile the dependencies that depend on gcc, and everything else will normally compile the *clang* compiler that is supplied by Mac OS X.  Maybe you can help me figure out how to proceed and correct that flaw.


----------



## wolffnx (Nov 20, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> For me, and it seems for some users (23), it is working fine. Better check your /etc/make.conf.
> You're doing something wrong.



And me too, copied the folder to /usr/ports/www/ and build without problems and for now runs without any problem


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 20, 2017)

I extracted a palemoon directory from the .zip file ILUXA provided into /usr/ports/www and ran `make install clean` without specifying any non-standard options, twice, with success on both machines.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

teo said:


> The Xorg in Qemu compiling with *clang*  recognizes it as corrupt, and does not load Xorg, and so add  *USE_GCC=any* to /etc/make.conf  so that the *gcc * compiler compiles Xorg in clean and loads Xorg for machine displayed in qemu.




```
# Note: the distinction between the USE_* and WANT_* variables, and the
# WITH_* and WITHOUT_* variables, are that the former are restricted to
# usage inside the ports framework, and the latter are reserved for user-
# settable options.  ([b]Setting USE_* in /etc/make.conf is always wrong[/b]).
```


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> ```
> # Note: the distinction between the USE_* and WANT_* variables, and the
> # WITH_* and WITHOUT_* variables, are that the former are restricted to
> # usage inside the ports framework, and the latter are reserved for user-
> ...


 And maybe an idea to put some variable in another file that depends of the *gcc* compiler? The FreeBSD system runnin in Qemu like an airplane and I don't want to spoil it, the sound is crisp, the video is clear, the screen is full and the speed of the system is spectacular.


----------



## aragats (Nov 22, 2017)

I had no problem with building _palemoon_ in FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE, however, it fails in FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 (and in _p1_ ― I updated _p1_ to _p4_, all boxes are amd64):
	
	



```
....
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.1
Thread model: posix
InstalledDir: /usr/bin
 "/usr/bin/ld" -pie --eh-frame-hdr -dynamic-linker /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 --hash-style=both --enable-new-dtags -o updater /usr/lib/Scrt1.o /usr/lib/crti.o /usr/lib/crtbeginS.o -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib /usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/obj-x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.1/toolkit/mozapps/update/updater/tmp5N5lGP.list -lbz2 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lpthread -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lstartup-notification-1 -lc++ -lm -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed -lc -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed /usr/lib/crtendS.o /usr/lib/crtn.o
updater.o: In function `PatchFile::LoadSourceFile(__sFILE*)':
/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.0_Release/toolkit/mozapps/update/updater/updater.cpp:(.text._ZN9PatchFile14LoadSourceFileEP7__sFILE+0x25c): undefined reference to `BZ2_crc32Table'
/usr/bin/ld: updater.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `BZ2_crc32Table' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
....
```
By my understanding libbz2.* libraries are part of the base system, does the report above really mean that it has to be recompiled with -fPIC? I believe, something else is wrong...
My /etc/make.conf is empty.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 22, 2017)

Do not know, I had no problem with building _palemoon_ in FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 also.
Here is my "config":





And here is my /etc/make.conf:

```
BATCH=YES
CC=/usr/local/bin/clang40
CXX=/usr/local/bin/clang++40
CPP=/usr/local/bin/clang-cpp40
```
Run `# make clean` and try this settings,
I'm rebuilding it now again to be sure it 100% works.
I had problems with sndio in PM, so I use`alsa` and it's working fine.

*UPD:*
Yes, I got no problems at all, while building palemoon


----------



## aragats (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for confirming, ILUXA ! Just in case I tried your /etc/make.conf (although it doesn't have anything specific) without success.
Here are my findings so far. In the "good" box I have:
	
	



```
$ locate libbz2.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libbz2.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libbz2.so.1.0.4
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libbz2.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libbz2.so.1.0.4
```
In the "bad" box there is no Linux stuff:
	
	



```
$ locate libbz2.so
/usr/lib/libbz2.so
/usr/lib/libbz2.so.4
/usr/lib32/libbz2.so
/usr/lib32/libbz2.so.4
```


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 22, 2017)

I also got no "linux staff":






I got no linux-* packages installed.
I don't think that linuxulator should somehow be related to palemoon build.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 22, 2017)

I installed without problems and it works. I am looking for some extensions (safety-security) but there are not so many and I didn't try Firefox extensions yet.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 22, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I didn't try Firefox extensions yet.


You should, a lot of FF extensions works fine with PM.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 22, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> You should, a lot of FF extensions works fine with PM.


I did try Privacy Badger and Ghostery but it didn't work. I got message tha PaleMoon doesn't support webextensions.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 22, 2017)

There are some different types of FF addons,
one of them is webextensions, try others.

But is possible to try to install incompatible addons with Moon Tester Tool, it may work.


ILUXA said:


> By the way, it is even possible to install some new FF extensions, use Moon Tester Tool,
> then open incompatible FF addon page, right click on inactive "Add to Firefox" button
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll see you and raise you:


```
$ locate libbz2.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libbz2.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libbz2.so.1.0.4
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libbz2.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib64/libbz2.so.1.0.4
/usr/lib/libbz2.so
/usr/lib/libbz2.so.4
/usr/lib32/libbz2.so
/usr/lib32/libbz2.so.4
```
Both machines I built palemoon on are running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 and it's working fine on both. That output is from my T61, this is from my X61 and doesn't have Linux compat:


```
$ locate libbz2.so
/usr/lib/libbz2.so
/usr/lib/libbz2.so.4
/usr/lib32/libbz2.so
/usr/lib32/libbz2.so.4
```


I'm using Adblock Latitude, Change Referrer Button, Complete YouTube Saver, Eclipsed Moon, Encrypted Web, Moon Tester Tool and NoScript as palemoon extensions.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 23, 2017)

By the way, Trihexagonal,
I saw you wrote somewhere about "savefromnet helper" (not you?),
it is possible to use it with palemoon also:
1. Install and activate Greasemonkey for Pale Moon (PM restart required).
2. Install savefromnet helper js script using greasemonkey.
3. Configure and disable savefromnet ads using greasemonkey button (script commands --> settings).
(You should temporarily disable NoScript extension to make it work.)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 23, 2017)

No, that must have been someone else.

I do need a good download manager though and DownloadThemAll! is what's best IMO. It doesn't work on YouTube so I use something else on that.

Being able to selectively enable JS goes along with that so NoScript is really essential for me.


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 27, 2017)

I did a `portsnap fetch install`, updated my repositories yesterday. Then tried to build www/palemoon.
	
	



```
[=> Building www/palemoon
Started : Monday, 27 NOV 2017 at 14:09:08 UTC
Platform: 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64


--------------------------------------------------
--  Environment
--------------------------------------------------
UNAME_r=11.1-SYNTH
UNAME_m=amd64
UNAME_p=amd64
UNAME_v=FreeBSD 11.1-SYNTH
UNAME_s=FreeBSD
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
SSL_NO_VERIFY_PEER=1
TERM=dumb
PKG_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/pkg8
PKG_DBDIR=/var/db/pkg8
PORTSDIR=/xports
LANG=C
HOME=/root
USER=root



--------------------------------------------------
--  Options
--------------------------------------------------
Discovery error                                   <<<<<<<<there is no OPTIONS_DEFINE>>>>>>>>>>


--------------------------------------------------
--  CONFIGURE_ENV
--------------------------------------------------
MAKE=gmake
ac_cv_path_PERL=/usr/local/bin/perl
ac_cv_path_PERL_PATH=/usr/local/bin/perl
PERL_USE_UNSAFE_INC=1
PKG_CONFIG=pkgconf
PYTHON="/usr/local/bin/python2.7"
XDG_DATA_HOME=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work
XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work
HOME=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work
TMPDIR="/tmp"
PATH=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
SHELL=/bin/sh
CONFIG_SHELL=/bin/sh
CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH="/usr/local"



--------------------------------------------------
--  CONFIGURE_ARGS
--------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------
--  MAKE_ENV
--------------------------------------------------
PERL_USE_UNSAFE_INC=1
XDG_DATA_HOME=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work
XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work
HOME=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work
TMPDIR="/tmp"
PATH=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
NO_PIE=yes
MK_DEBUG_FILES=no
MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no
SHELL=/bin/sh
NO_LINT=YES
PREFIX=/usr/local
LOCALBASE=/usr/local
LIBDIR="/usr/lib"
CC="cc"
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -O3 -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing"
CPP="cpp"
CPPFLAGS="-DLIBICONV_PLUG -isystem /usr/local/include"
LDFLAGS=" -Wl,--as-needed -fstack-protector"
LIBS="-L/usr/local/lib"
CXX="c++"
CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -O3 -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -isystem /usr/local/include"
MANPREFIX="/usr/local"
BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install   -m 555"
BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install   -m 0644"
BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"
BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"
BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444"



--------------------------------------------------
--  MAKE_ARGS
--------------------------------------------------
DESTDIR=/construction/xports/www/palemoon/work/stage



--------------------------------------------------
--  PLIST_SUB
--------------------------------------------------
PYTHON_INCLUDEDIR=include/python2.7
PYTHON_LIBDIR=lib/python2.7
PYTHON_PLATFORM=freebsd11
PYTHON_PYOEXTENSION=pyo
PYTHON_SITELIBDIR=lib/python2.7/site-packages
PYTHON_SUFFIX=27
PYTHON_VER=2.7
PYTHON_VERSION=python2.7
PYTHON2=""
PYTHON3="@comment "
GTK2_VERSION="2.10.0"
GTK3_VERSION="3.0.0"
OSREL=11.1
PREFIX=%D
LOCALBASE=/usr/local
RESETPREFIX=/usr/local
PORTDOCS=""
PORTEXAMPLES=""
LIB32DIR=lib
PERL_VERSION=5.24.3
PERL_VER=5.24
PERL5_MAN1=lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man1
PERL5_MAN3=lib/perl5/site_perl/man/man3
SITE_PERL=lib/perl5/site_perl
SITE_ARCH=lib/perl5/site_perl/mach/5.24
DOCSDIR="share/doc/palemoon"
EXAMPLESDIR="share/examples/palemoon"
DATADIR="share/palemoon"
WWWDIR="www/palemoon"
ETCDIR="etc/palemoon"



--------------------------------------------------
--  SUB_LIST
--------------------------------------------------
PREFIX=/usr/local
LOCALBASE=/usr/local
DATADIR=/usr/local/share/palemoon
DOCSDIR=/usr/local/share/doc/palemoon
EXAMPLESDIR=/usr/local/share/examples/palemoon
WWWDIR=/usr/local/www/palemoon
ETCDIR=/usr/local/etc/palemoon



--------------------------------------------------
--  /etc/make.conf
--------------------------------------------------
SYNTHPROFILE=LiveSystem
USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY=yes
PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
BATCH=yes
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE=yes
PORTSDIR=/xports
DISTDIR=/distfiles
WRKDIRPREFIX=/construction
PORT_DBDIR=/options
PACKAGES=/packages
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER_LIMIT=2
WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
CCACHE_DIR=/ccache
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<my options when combined with the unique options in this port
                                essentially means NO options available to compile with>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
OPTIONS_UNSET           =    PULSEAUDIO PULSE ALSA NLS
OPTIONS_SET             =    CUPS NOLINUX GSSAPI_NONE SNDIO
DISTDIR            =    /usr/distdir
CUPS_OVERWRITE_BASE    =    YES
DEFAULT_VERSIONS    +=    mysql=5.6 ssl=openssl
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE    =    YES
#WITH_DEBUG_PORTS    =
HAVE_COMPAT_IA32_KERN=YES
CONFIGURE_MAX_CMD_LEN=262144
_SMP_CPUS=4
UID=0
ARCH=amd64
OPSYS=FreeBSD
OSVERSION=1101001
OSREL=11.1
_OSRELEASE=11.1-SYNTH



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: check-sanity
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
====> You must check at least one option in the AUDIO multi
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/www/palemoon



--------------------------------------------------
--  Termination
--------------------------------------------------
Finished: Monday, 27 NOV 2017 at 14:09:09 UTC
Duration: 00:00:00
```
 No `OPTIONS_DEFINE` in make file makes it fairly difficult to pick your choice of audio options, and, by this I mean it never shows up as an option. This is why it stopped for me.


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

rhsbsd , if you manually build palemoon, you will see the configuration dialog to make a choice of audio (among other options). If it doesn't show up, you can run it explicitly: `# make config`.


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

ILUXA , I was able to build palemoon from the recently updated ports in that "bad" box without any issues.
I see that the configuration options are different compared with your snapshot:


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 27, 2017)

I did run `# make config` and as I mentioned earlier the option for audio/sndio *never *shows up. Below is the relative excerpt from the www/palemoon makefile.
	
	



```
PM_ICON=    ${PORTNAME}.png
PM_ICON_SRC=    ${PREFIX}/lib/${PORTNAME}/browser/icons/mozicon128.png
PM_DESKTOP=    ${WRKSRC}/browser/branding/official/${PORTNAME}.desktop
MOZ_OPTIONS=    --enable-application=browser \
        --enable-official-branding \
        --enable-devtools \
        --enable-jemalloc \
        --enable-jemalloc-lib

OPTIONS_DEFAULT=    BUNDLED_CAIRO GTK2
OPTIONS_EXCLUDE=    DTRACE INTEGER_SAMPLES JACK SNDIO TEST
```
Without a `OPTIONS_DEFINE` how do you expect this to work? Just look in the /usr/ports/www/palemoon/Makefile. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

Right, there is no option SNDIO anymore ― as you can see on my screenshots.
ALSA works for me. But that's another question:

Why ALSA? How it's supposed to work (and works) in FreeBSD?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 27, 2017)

ALSA, as far as I know, is just only wrapper for OSS in FreeBSD. That's why it is working so fine. 



aragats said:


> I see that the configuration options are different compared with your snapshot:


It is Ok, that screenshot was made before PM was ported using files from first porting attempt, using some FF port files, it seems.


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 27, 2017)

I have emailed lichray@gmail.com. Listed as the maintainer. I'm fairly certain the /usr/ports/www/palemoon/Makefile requires a fix.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 27, 2017)

I've read somewhere in comments from the first patch, that PM won't work with SNDIO at this moment.
SNDIO support should be implemented, to make it work with PM. So for now, these settings are OK:


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> I read somewhere in comments from the first patch, that PM won't work with SNDIO at this moment.


It perfectly works with the port snapshot you attached earlier.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 27, 2017)

It didn't work for me, I also tried to build it with SNDIO.
May be you built it using few sound options, that's why PM wasn't muted for you (but then SNDIO should been conflicting with others...).


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

No, just checked: I built it with only SNDIO.

Returning to the extensions compatibility:
How to deal with User-Agent string? It looks that none of the available extensions work. Certain web sites do not like Palemoon at all, that's why it's good to have one.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 27, 2017)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 27, 2017)

As per the maintainer Zhihao Yuan


> You can remove SNDIO from OPTIONS_EXCLUDE and make config again.  All gecko-like browsers share Firefox's options definition, so we don't need to explicitly define one.  We hide SNDIO because we are not sure whether it works.


 So firstly I guess that it would be nice if some sort of language explaining above was included in /usr/ports/www/palemoon/pkg-descr so that us mere earthlings might get a grip. In this case I guess it's a new port and it's going to have a few growing pains. Since the out come of building www/palemoon with certain ports options is still unknown its also safe to conclude that performance/behavior characteristics  are also unknown. I guess I'll just wring the crap out it and see what happens. Its almost done building.

P.S. DONE! Music and video from u-tube confirmed. 1hr-5mins for the build. Just to confirm; manually edit and remove SNDIO from OPTIONS_EXCLUDE; re-run `make config` at which time sndio is available for selection; then re-build.


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/


Thanks! I had to add the toolbar button manually though.
The agent string seems to be working, however, e.g. citi.com login page is redirected to "ServerError.html" (the same was before using the extension too). Is there anything else that web sites can check for?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 27, 2017)

Try this https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/user-agent-js-fixer/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 27, 2017)

I built www/palemoon from ports on 2 of my laptops over the weekend using all default options without any problems. I'm not even going to install www/firefox on my recent builds.

I was using Eclipse Moon to switch User Agent and it kept logging me out of the forum every time I changed pages. Why it did this I haven't a clue, but when I disabled it the problem disappeared

I have always liked that Change Referer Button.

On the page of known incompatable add-ons for palemoon it shows you can use an older version of DownloadThemAll! so I'm happy as can be with www/palemoon.


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

aragats said:


> The agent string seems to be working, however, e.g. citi.com login page is redirected to "ServerError.html" (the same was before using the extension too).


Answering my own question. The information below could be useful for those who have similar issues.



ILUXA said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/


For some reason the global user-agent string adjustment doesn't help.


ILUXA said:


> Try this https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/user-agent-js-fixer/


This add-on doesn't help either. Thanks anyway, ILUXA !

There is a discussion on forum.palemoon.org, I followed the recommendations and created a custom string in _about:config_ page for a particular site:
	
	



```
name:  general.useragent.override.online.citi.com
value: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; Win64; x64; rv:57.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/57.0
```
Now I can login.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 27, 2017)

It is always possible to check if it works, for example, here http://www.useragentstring.com/.
Now I'm usig this with Moon Tester Tool. I like it more, because it stays active even after browser restart.
So if it shows correct UA string here — it 100% works, it cannot be in any other way.


----------



## aragats (Nov 27, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> It is always possible to check if it works, for example, here http://www.useragentstring.com/.


Of course, I checked! It's not just me, other people have similar problems according to palemoon's forums.


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 29, 2017)

New ports version of www/palemoon includes option for audio/sndio.

```
# pkg version -ovIl '<'
                          <<<<<<<snip>>>>>>>
www/palemoon                       <   needs updating (index has 27.6.2)
                          <<<<<<<snip>>>>>>>
```
 They seem to be a dedicated bunch.


----------



## aragats (Nov 29, 2017)

I found another issue with Palemoon: it does not display contents of files in git repositories at visualstudio.com. Checked with the latest 27.6.2 as well.
Changing the user-agent string doesn't help.


----------



## rhsbsd (Nov 30, 2017)

I was just HERE and had no problems negotiating anything or displaying content.
	
	



```
'use strict';

var perf = require('./vs/base/common/performance');
perf.mark('main:started');

// Perf measurements
global.perfStartTime = Date.now();
<<<<<<<<<<<<snip snip>>>>>>>>>>>>
```
So your actually landing on the site, but no content is displayed after opening windows? There is 230 lines of code in the above link and if after you click the link you see the repository headers, contributors, and the box with nothing inside? I'd have to say wow, how did you do that? My palemoon is box stock except I added NoScript. Only easiest thing I can think of is your not allowing pop-ups on that page. Sorry, but I've never experienced zero content.


----------



## aragats (Nov 30, 2017)

The difference is that I'm talking about _visualstudio.com_ and you ― about _github.com_.
I'll try to find public content, since I'm working with one required credentials.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 3, 2017)

I recommend that users who compile www/palemoon with SNDIO update it to ports r455391 ASAP. It fixes some sound crackling issues when playing some audio or video clips.


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm getting the following error when building from the ports tree. Any suggestions for fixing it?


```
Walking the dog...
[21388 refs]
[24250 refs]
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./config.status", line 975, in <module>
    config_status(**args)
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/config_status.py", line 135, in config_status
    summary = the_backend.consume(definitions)
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/backend/base.py", line 180, in consume
    for obj in objs:
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/frontend/emitter.py", line 138, in emit
    for out in output:
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/frontend/reader.py", line 911, in read_mozbuild
    raise bre
mozbuild.frontend.reader.BuildReaderError:
==============================
ERROR PROCESSING MOZBUILD FILE
==============================

The error occurred while processing the following file:

    /usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/libyuv/moz.build

The error appears to be part of the mozbuild.frontend.reader Python module itself! It is possible you have stumbled across a legitimate bug.

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/frontend/reader.py", line 907, in read_mozbuild
    descend=descend, metadata=metadata):
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/frontend/reader.py", line 1011, in _read_mozbuild
    non_unified_sources = non_unified_sources):
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/python/mozbuild/mozbuild/frontend/gyp_reader.py", line 122, in read_from_gyp
    params=params)
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/webrtc/trunk/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/__init__.py", line 132, in Load
    params['parallel'])
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/webrtc/trunk/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 2560, in Load
    variables, includes, depth, check, True)
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/webrtc/trunk/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 391, in LoadTargetBuildFile
    build_file_data, PHASE_EARLY, variables, build_file_path)
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/webrtc/trunk/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1142, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict
    variables, build_file, 'variables')
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/webrtc/trunk/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 1149, in ProcessVariablesAndConditionsInDict
    expanded = ExpandVariables(value, phase, variables, build_file)
  File "/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/webrtc/trunk/tools/gyp/pylib/gyp/input.py", line 881, in ExpandVariables
    (contents, p.returncode))
GypError: Call to '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-/obj-x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3/_virtualenv/bin/python ./build/dir_exists.py ./third_party/platformsdk_win7/files/redist/x86' returned exit status 0. while trying to load /usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/media/libyuv/libyuv.gyp

[163025 refs]
*** Fix above errors and then restart with\
               "gmake -f client.mk build"
gmake[4]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/client.mk:364: configure] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release'
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/client.mk:376: /usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-/obj-x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3/Makefile] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release'
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release/client.mk:171: build] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/www/palemoon/work/Pale-Moon-27.6.2_Release'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/palemoon
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/palemoon
```


```
The error appears to be part of the mozbuild.frontend.reader Python module itself! It is possible you have stumbled across a legitimate bug.
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 4, 2017)

I didn't install www/firefox at all on 3 laptops I rebuilt recently and have been using www/palemoon as my default browser for the past couple weeks.

It's basically an older version of Firefox and I've been using that as my default browser since it made its debut, so the transition was very easy. Browser extension Quantum Strangeness broke were all available in www/palemoon, so I don't see a need to ever go back to www/firefox.


----------



## aragats (Dec 4, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I don't see a need to ever go back to www/firefox


There exist certain sites www/palemoon doesn't work correctly with.
I mentioned above _visualstudio.com_, today discovered that _dropbox.com_'s upload doesn't work with Palemoon (the button doesn't react).
I believe all those things can be fixed by tweaking Palemoon, but that's annoying...


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 4, 2017)

IMO it is not palemoon problem, it is web-sites problem (visualstudio.com, dropbox.com),
you should try to write to its support. All web-sites, that I use or maintain, are working fine with palemoon,
as well as with seamonkey, or firefox, or chromium...


----------



## aragats (Dec 4, 2017)

ILUXA said:


> you should try to write to its support


That's true, I also agree it's rather a web-site issue. However, in most cases they simply reply: "We support only Edge, Safari, Firefox and Chrome", just don't want to investigate.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 4, 2017)

aragats said:


> However, in most cases they simply reply: "We support only Edge, Safari, Firefox and Chrome", just don't want to investigate.



Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64; rv:45.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/45.0

That's what I'm using. 

If you've spoofed your user-agent and enabled all scripting for the site, unless it uses ActiveX, Flash or something it should work for www/palemoon IMO.


----------



## aragats (Dec 5, 2017)

Trihexagonal , I already mentioned above, spoofing the user-agent string works in some cases, e.g. for _citi.com_, however, with these two sites (_visualstudio.com_ and _dropbox.com_) and some others, it doesn't. My phrase you quoted was about filing a complaint to the sites admins: that is how they regularly reply...

I like Palemoon, it works much better than Firefox. Also, some things just work: e.g. Google maps in Palemoon are fully-functional, whereas in Firefox they are always in lite mode, and won't switch to full.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 5, 2017)

That's why I mentioned Flash. I would think if it works on one site it should work on another unless the mechanism for file transfer is different. I don't have Flash installed and its been an issue for me in the past on some sites using www/firefox.


----------



## aragats (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm happy that Flash eventually has become obsolete de facto. I live without it at least 2 years.


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 6, 2017)

linux->bsd said:


> I'm getting the following error when building from the ports tree. Any suggestions for fixing it?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Nevermind. I fixed it.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 6, 2017)

linux->bsd said:


> Nevermind. I fixed it.


How?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 7, 2017)

The very and minor few issues I ran into affected only some unimportant badly scripted pages.
After a while of Palemoon usage, I can really say that its subjective annoyance factor is far smaller than modern Firefox.
Which is good for me.
So I am glad I tried it out.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 7, 2017)

aragats said:


> ... Google maps in Palemoon are fully-functional, whereas in Firefox they are always in lite mode, and won't switch to full.



I have no problem with _full Google Maps_ in Waterfox 56.0, I should expect the same degree of compatibility with Firefox 56.0.2. For https://www.google.co.uk/maps/ I used Custom UserAgent String to choose the following preset: 


```
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/46.0.2490.71 Safari/537.36
```


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 8, 2017)

I've just updated my laptop to 11.1 and installed PaleMoon, together with Firefox 57. The both work fine, Java works in PaleMoon without any additional configuration (cool!). Firefox is faster though.
Thanks a lot to all people worked to bring PaleMoon to FreeBSD!


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 8, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> How?



I don't remember now. Something about a frog, a roll of duct tape, and some sparklers. And I distinctly remember the words `Klaatu Barada Necktie` being uttered at some point.

I also disabled "DEBUG" in lang/python27 and rebuilt it -- but that's probably unrelated.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 8, 2017)

linux->bsd said:


> I also disabled "DEBUG" in lang/python27 and rebuilt it -- but that's probably unrelated.


No, I think that must be it. I remember there being problems in the past with old Firefox versions  when lang/python27 was built with DEBUG.

See e.g. Thread 57236


----------



## linux->bsd (Dec 8, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> No, I think that must be it. I remember there being problems in the past with old Firefox versions  when lang/python27 was built with DEBUG.
> 
> See e.g. Thread 57236



If only you were an inch taller, my friend.


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 21, 2017)

Are there any special concerns, tips, or customizations needed to install and use : www/palemoon ?

Edit: Or the issues mentioned above, minor fix-it-as-you-go type of concerns?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 21, 2017)

bookwormep said:


> Are there any special concerns, tips, or customizations needed


I am using PaleMoon for weeks now since FF Quantum pushed me away from FF.
I had no issues up to now. Some plugins do not work, but i do not feel this a problem, as there are enough alternatives.

What I particularly like is that the annoyance factor of PaleMoon is much lower than FF's one.
No Gtk3, no castrated menus, preferences etc. I do not feel like an gnomish idiot using it.


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 22, 2017)

Snurg said:


> I am using PaleMoon for weeks now since FF Quantum pushed me away from FF.
> I had no issues up to now. Some plugins do not work, but i do not feel this a problem, as there are enough alternatives.
> 
> What I particularly like is that the annoyance factor of PaleMoon is much lower than FF's one.
> No Gtk3,* no castrated menus, preferences etc. I do not feel like an gnomish idiot using it*.



yes,is like a application made for kids...i hate it
palemoon is perfect


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 22, 2017)

Alright, I've built it using ports; it is really fast! And will use the recommended fixes, as mentioned above, if they are needed in the coming days and weeks of usage.


----------



## aragats (Jan 1, 2018)

Everything is good except the fact that certain banks and PayPal recently refused working with Palemoon since it's an "outdated browser".
Changing the user agent doesn't seem to help...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 1, 2018)

aragats said:


> Everything is good except the fact that certain banks and PayPal recently refused working with Palemoon since it's an "outdated browser".
> Changing the user agent doesn't seem to help...



I logged into my PayPal account just minutes ago using www/palemoon and made a transaction without any problems. I'm using the Eclipsed Moon extension to spoof:

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_12_2) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/56.0.2924.87 Safari/537.36


Edit: Once I set my user agent I disable Eclipsed Moon as it logs me out of the forums each time I switch to a different page if it is enabled.

I checked with a different laptop using a different user agent and was able to log into my PayPal account with it, too:

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/55.0.2883.87 Safari/537.36

I do want www/palemoon to work for you.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 2, 2018)

I had no problems with banks or PP using PaleMoon.
I guess this depends on the location where you are.
Maybe the various national Paypal dependances handle this differently, like probably every bank's staff is different.

But there is another thing I would like to have and thus I ask here.

As you know, Javascripts run in the background, tab by tab.
Every site using Javascript behaves differently.
One of the worst sites in this regard is Twitter.
Opening a few Twitter background tabs is a surefire way to make, for example, Youtube playback jerky stop-and-go.

*Thus I wish there is a plugin that changes PaleMoon/Firefox's behavior in that way that *only* the javascripts in the foreground tabs run, and every backgrounds' tab's javascripts are being put to sleep until that tab becomes foreground again.*
Do you guys know of a plugin/add-on that achieves just this?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2018)

NoScript is the only thing I know of that comes close. There may be something else I'm not aware of.

With NoScript you can enable just the scripts actually needed for the site to work. I don't have a Twitter account but usually only a small portion are required for large sites like news outlets, etc.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 2, 2018)

Sadly NoScript has no such function.

Btw, I have used NoScript for a long time. But... ...my browser became slower and slower.
The reason was NoScript. Its database got so big that the browser was most of the time busy with NoScript.

Blocking for example, Twitter using noscript, has no use, because of a small but very very annoying detail:
If I see a twitter box that I think could be interesting, and allow it temporarily with NoScript, then NoScript will refresh *all* tabs which contain/embed twitter stuff. This can bog down the browser for minutes until it becomes responsive again if I have many news tabs open.

For these reasons I have stopped using NoScript.
I am using UBlock Origin as replacement for more than a year now.
It does practically the same thing as NoScript, but automatically and without the substantial burden that NoScript puts onto the browser.


----------



## aragats (Jan 2, 2018)

uMatrix is more flexible than NoScript, has more capabilities for fine tuning.


----------



## aragats (Jan 2, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I'm using the Eclipsed Moon extension to spoof:
> Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_12_2) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/56.0.2924.87 Safari/537.36


Thanks, Trihexagonal , I used User Agent Switcher add-on, and it didn't work. Then I checked the _about:config_ settings and found that Palemoon already has predefined user-agents for certain pages, e.g.
	
	



```
general.useragent.override.facebook.com = Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:99.9) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/99.9 (Pale Moon)
```
The idea of using versions 99.9 looks to serve as a universal solution. So, I created new entries with the same values:
	
	



```
general.useragent.override.paypal.com = Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:99.9) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/99.9 (Pale Moon)
general.useragent.override.www.paypal.com = Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:99.9) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/99.9 (Pale Moon)
general.useragent.override.pmcu.onlinebank.com = Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:99.9) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/99.9 (Pale Moon)
```
and everything works now without any user agent add-on.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2018)

Snurg said:


> For these reasons I have stopped using NoScript.
> I am using UBlock Origin as replacement for more than a year now.
> It does practically the same thing as NoScript, but automatically and without the substantial burden that NoScript puts onto the browser.



I use uBlock Origin, too, but only as a substitute for AdBlock. I don't have any custom rules or anything added to my whitelist, just select 3rd-party filters from the default menu.

I may be missing out on a lot of its abilities.


----------



## Ole (Feb 7, 2018)

https://github.com/jasperla/openbsd-wip/issues/86


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 7, 2018)

And the accompanying thread on ports@: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2018-February/112455.html


----------



## CraigHB (Feb 7, 2018)

Things aren't looking too good for PaleMoon. Glad I'm not using it.


----------



## k.jacker (Feb 7, 2018)

```
> > > we didn't want the OpenBSD people to remove the port either but that was
> > > their decision to escalate a situation beyond reason over a couple of
> > > perhaps poor phrasing choices
```
Didn't know that. What a pity there has been wasted time on porting this thing.
I just removed it


----------



## CraigHB (Feb 8, 2018)

A few "pleases" would a went a long way there.  I saw the exchange on the list before it was mentioned here and the guy pretty much broke in with a cease and desist like order.  That doesn't fly too well in a volunteer environment.  On top of that the guy is not even one of the actual owners of the trademark.  It's a two way street though.  If I had been the guy in charge of the port, I would talked to the owners before even acknowledging the post.  Instead he almost immediately came back with a "take my ball and go home" attitude.  So yeah this stuff is not immune to that kind of poor behavior.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm using it as my only browser and will not be happy if it disappears, but I wouldn't take any guff from the palemoon people either and delete it from the ports tree as referenced if it became a problem.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 10, 2018)

Cross reference: OpenBSD & Pale Moon: coordinating patches and officially branded package? - Pale Moon forum

At https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2018-February/112478.html:



> Does Pale Moon do anything that something like Otter doesn't?



At a glance: Otter 0.9.94 RC 4 on FreeBSD does not work with java/icedtea-web.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 11, 2018)

I built www/waterfox last night from ports and am using it now.

One look at it and I knew how to configure it because it's just like www/firefox. I made all my essential extensions work with it, having to resort to earlier versions of some  to do it (which is no different than palemooon), procured the DownloadThemAll! extension from the palemoon people and make it work, too.

So for me, in this instance, www/waterfox wins hands down, www/palemoon is the loser and will contiune to be.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 12, 2018)

It is too bad that there are some licensing issues with www/palemoon, but IMO it is a very good browser,
the best, with its great firefox v25 interface and with its lightweight design.
Much better than www/firefox-esr or www/waterfox,
also it unknown what will happen with waterfox, but it is known what will happen with firefox-esr,
after few months it'll become deprecated. So if "new" firefox will become the only one "serious" FreeBSD browser,
I believe that not too many people will want to use FBSD as their desktop OS.


----------



## aragats (Feb 12, 2018)

I tried Watrefox a couple of month ago and didn't like it. Also, it's more than twice as large than Palemoon. Waterfox is the same Firefox with a few things removed.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, don't know why this waterfox — "Distilled fork of Firefox" is so large and what
was removed if it is even larger than new firefox (language packs?).
Here is palemoon(96.9MiB), waterfox(*214MiB*), firefox-esr(113MiB) and new firefox-58(174MiB) package sizes,
waterfox is even almost twice as large than firefox-esr!





I also tried to use waterfox and I don't like it too.


----------



## scottro (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow, I didn't realize that either.  Maybe time to go back to firefox.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 12, 2018)

All I essentially require from a browser is to render a page correctly and run the extensions I deem necessary for surfing the net and related activites.

It's easy to see how I felt about palemoon before this. I do this in protest.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 12, 2018)

ILUXA said:


> Yes, don't know why this waterfox — "Distilled fork of Firefox" is so large and what
> was removed if it is even larger than new firefox (language packs?).



Well, the www/waterfox /datareporting directory is only a few kb in size. 

It's the files in it that contain my clientID, CPU, GPU, install day, uptime, something about "GHOST_WINDOWS", list every extension and its description, the theme I have installed, and oddly enough the one indicating the sending of pings that leams largest in my eyes...


```
"savedPings":0,"activeTicks":115,"pingsOverdue":0}
```

I mean, if they're trying to make me go to that place where the only definition of "reason" is "causation", just don't.


----------



## gnath (Feb 15, 2018)

Just installed palemoon. It require UUID at first ( same as Firefox) & depend on 'seamonkey170'. What is future "secured" web browser ?


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 15, 2018)

This browser on Linux with Ablock Prime slow like hell, render font very bad bad bad compared to Chromium (yes, Chromium, not even Firefox). Why using such thing? The Moonchild Foundation just doesn't know their real position in the market.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2018)

ILUXA said:


> … don't know why this www/waterfox …



Waterfox-oriented posts will be better in topics such as Waterfox. Thanks.


----------



## rudelgurke (Feb 21, 2018)

giahung1997 said:


> This browser on Linux with Ablock Prime slow like hell



While I'm not running Palemoon on Linux, my guess is that Adblock Prime uses the WebExtension backend which is basically JavaScript only and yes, that's very slow.



giahung1997 said:


> render font very bad bad bad compared to Chromium



There're options on choosing the fonts you like or dislike. The default options might not be your favorite choice.


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 21, 2018)

rudelgurke said:


> While I'm not running Palemoon on Linux, my guess is that Adblock Prime uses the WebExtension backend which is basically JavaScript only and yes, that's very slow.
> 
> 
> 
> There're options on choosing the fonts you like or dislike. The default options might not be your favorite choice.


First, Adblock Prime is on their list of extensions on their homepage. I checked the round button is yellow, not blue, means it's legacy, not WE based.

Second, I know how to force font family on FF based browser. Even if I do that, it's still look not good as Chromium.


----------



## teo (Jul 30, 2019)

ILUXA said:


> Attaching complete palemoon port, for those who do not want to create it from patch from post above or to wait.
> I used it to build PM, that I'm using now. Just extract palemoon dir to /usr/ports/www/, `# cd` into it and run `# make install`.


Do you still use palemoon? As you indicate of the   tarball package, the installation ends up displaying in error.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 31, 2019)

teo said:


> Do you still use palemoon? As you indicate of the tarball package, the installation ends up displaying in error.


Please, don't use it, it is very outdated. I removed that zip file from that post.


----------



## teo (Jul 31, 2019)

ILUXA said:


> Please, don't use it, it is very outdated. I removed that zip file from that post.


Hello ILUXA, no way to install palemoon?


----------



## ko56 (Sep 12, 2019)

I am interested in this too.  (See my post* palemoon, again).*


----------

